# Just a rant, people suck



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

So I've come to the conclusion that I only have one real friend in my life. For everyone else, I'm only their "friend" when it's convenient for them. I guess part of the problem is that I'm good at making acquaintances, but I don't really know how to form actual friendships. 

Or maybe the world is just full of self-centered people. *Sigh*


----------



## pacasio1 (Sep 23, 2012)

People do suck, they do not give you a chance. It is almost as though, at the first slip up, they ignore you, examples being boring, or you do not act a certain way.


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm with you there. People are selfish.


----------



## Visi0n (Jul 3, 2014)

EternallyRestless said:


> So I've come to the conclusion that I only have one real friend in my life. For everyone else, I'm only their "friend" when it's convenient for them. I guess part of the problem is that I'm good at making acquaintances, but I don't really know how to form actual friendships.
> 
> Or maybe the world is just full of self-centered people. *Sigh*


I agree with all the statements made in this thread.

I also feel the same way as you Eternally, I am only someones friend when I actually have a so called friend when it's convenient for them "only" and I can make acquaintances easily enough but turning them into friendships seems a bit difficult.

Nobody ever bothers to contact me first like ever, If I contact someone then someone is nice enough to maybe have a bit of a chat with me but it doesn't go any further than that. I am a social reject deboot pretty much.


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

If I'm honest, in my adult life I have found friendships to be very disappointing.

My female peers just seem to want their husband/boyfriend to be their best friend or only like their children. I feel shoved to the side because of that.

And I can't be friends with men because it just doesn't work with all the romantic issues that will almost inevitably come up. Can't have a "gay best friend" because I'm not pretty enough 

People just don't like talking about deeper issues and don't like to think... ever! They seriously hate shy, quiet people like me. To society, I basically have the personality of a serial killer.

I try to fit in by drowning out my thoughts with some t.v, music etc. but it obviously doesn't work for me. I'm labeled as having sa/personality disorders but really I think it's because I know better than most. I just wish I knew how to carry myself in a healthy fashion.

The cons are friends get jealous of your success, steal your boyfriend/husband and they can be competitive and argumentative which feels just horrible. So at least I can escape all of that by avoiding people :yes

But I can feel alone sometimes like I have absolutely no allies 

BUT at least you can _choose_ your friends, your relatives on the other hand....


----------



## BradEthan (Jul 19, 2014)

*Mind blanks*

Uhm, I'm not entirely sure how to post this but anyway...

I moved to a new country over a year ago. I haven,t made one close friend friend yet. I have nobody to talk hang out with comfortably and regularly.

With every potential friend I meet, it's not long before I drive them away with my anxiety. It's like when I meet someone who seems cool, I feel the need to impress them. I become really focused on how I act and what I say around them, which leads to my mind going blank. It's just ****. I'm ruining my life here.

The biggest problem I have isn't being to shy to say anything, it's that my mind goes blank and I can't think of stuff to say, especially in groups of people. I think it makes me seem boring. It's ruined all my relationships with girlfriends too.

The shyness comes in when I'm in college. I couldn't speak up to save my life. I know I'm harder working than most in my class, but since I can't ask questions I get stuck on work and I fall behind. I don't take part in class debates either, I just pretend I have work to do on my computer.

I feel like because I don't often speak, people don't respect me at all, and it's why I don't have close friends.

Does Anybody else get those mind blanks???


----------



## Visi0n (Jul 3, 2014)

> The cons are friends get jealous of your success, steal your boyfriend/husband and they can be competitive and argumentative which feels just horrible. So at least I can escape all of that by avoiding people :yes





> The biggest problem I have isn't being to shy to say anything, it's that my mind goes blank and I can't think of stuff to say, especially in groups of people. I think it makes me seem boring. It's ruined all my relationships with girlfriends too.
> 
> The shyness comes in when I'm in college. I couldn't speak up to save my life. I know I'm harder working than most in my class, but since I can't ask questions I get stuck on work and I fall behind. I don't take part in class debates either, I just pretend I have work to do on my computer.
> 
> ...


I can relate to friends getting jealous of your success. This has happened to me a few times or so in the past and I even have experienced acquaintances getting jealous of my success also and I can relate to past friends trying to take things away from me.

Now for what you said BradEthan. I also have experienced not talking up sometimes in front of groups and some people out of fear I will say something wrong to them and it will make me seem like a moron. It is annoying I must admit having the feeling that you constantly have to think about what you say and be cautious and just not being able to be yourself completely. I also sometimes don't speak up and debate in class due to the fact that I know there are some clowns in there that will just argue all day long because they have the personality of "I am always right" and I just can't stand those people because you can never get a word in or an opinion in. They constantly just want to challenge and debate your opinion at all times. But yes sometimes I have mental blanks because I fear I will say something wrong or say something that will just turn the person off but then I have times where I don't care and just speak up.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

So once again I made plans and they fell through. I might be one of the loneliest 22-year-olds in America.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

my kinda thread. lol.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

I can see where you're all coming from, some people you meet are awful. But others are wonderful and will be there to support you or just to chat. _Those_ are the people you need to keep in your life. Whenever you feel like people suck, just remember all of the people who _don't_ suck.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

The other day, I was invited to go to the movies with these guys and I said yes so they took my number down and said that they would text me to let me know what time we were going to meet up. The day came but they never did. I saw one of them a few days later and mentioned it and he said, "oh yeahh.. I forgot."

My ***...


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> So I've come to the conclusion that I only have one real friend in my life. For everyone else, I'm only their "friend" when it's convenient for them. I guess part of the problem is that I'm good at making acquaintances, but I don't really know how to form actual friendships.
> 
> Or maybe the world is just full of self-centered people. *Sigh*


it's hard to find actual, true, 100% friends. Most people only seem to associate with others when it benefits them in some way or if they need something. That's not really what friendship is about at all.

Give your one real friend a big hug and hold on tight to them because they're hard to come by.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

AndreaXo said:


> The other day, I was invited to go to the movies with these guys and I said yes so they took my number down and said that they would text me to let me know what time we were going to meet up. The day came but they never did. I saw one of them a few days later and mentioned it and he said, "oh yeahh.. I forgot."
> 
> My ***...


Those *******s! :/ That must've been awful...


----------



## Visi0n (Jul 3, 2014)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> Those *******s! :/ That must've been awful...


Stitched, flakey people.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

For the most part, I'm only someone's friend as long as I'm helping them with homework or listening to their problems.


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

Kind Of said:


> For the most part, I'm only someone's friend as long as I'm helping them with homework or listening to their problems.


Same. I literally hangout with a "friend" every weekend and help them with their errands. I do feel like they are just using me and I am on the fence about ending the friendship because she is my only friend that I do things with regularly. :|


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

One true friend is all you really need. Which are hard to find. I wouldn't worry so much about the amount of "friends" you have cause odds are they're not your friends.


----------



## Visi0n (Jul 3, 2014)

Kind Of said:


> For the most part, I'm only someone's friend as long as I'm helping them with homework or listening to their problems.


Bingo, I feel the exact same way. People will act like I am their best friend when they want some help from me or if I am listening to their problems.



felicshagrace said:


> One true friend is all you really need. Which are hard to find. I wouldn't worry so much about the amount of "friends" you have cause odds are they're not your friends.


This is true, even with popular people, they may have hundreds of so called friends but it's all superficial, out of all those hundreds of friends, probably only 5 of them are genuine, if that maybe.

When that popular person has a real crisis in life or comes down with major depression or something, you'll see how many of those friends are really friends.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 11, 2014)

I have always been a 'back up friend' trying to become good enough to be a real friend but never have been so now I have no one because I'm done with being back up. One day someone will come along and want me as a real friend no a 'space filler' or 'only friend when they need something' I just wish i knew what to change to find this friend.


----------



## 2school4cool (Nov 10, 2014)

I get where you're coming from. 90% of the people I've met in college so far are self-centered. Sure they're pleasant on the outside and fun to talk to, but I can see right through them for the shallow, disloyal jerks they really are. 

I began thinking that no one was like me, someone who treats friendships as something truly special and who always has their friends in mind. But there are a handful of very decent people out there who'll be by your side through thick and thin.


----------



## 2school4cool (Nov 10, 2014)

FerretCrazy said:


> Same. I literally hangout with a "friend" every weekend and help them with their errands. I do feel like they are just using me and I am on the fence about ending the friendship because she is my only friend that I do things with regularly. :|


Describes my situation pretty well. Whereas I invite my friend along to meet with other people I know because I'd never think of ditching him, he'll leave me in a heartbeat to talk to someone more interesting than me. Yeah he'll leave without saying a word.

Of course when everyone he knows is busy, he'll come to me to hang out, but that makes me feel like just a placeholder until his buddies are available again. I've thought about ending the friendship but he's kind of my only friend atm


----------



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

[Edit: I'm basically going to leave this site and I don't want anything I wrote on my posts to be visible.]


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*We need to get to a conclusion*

there are too many people.

people love people.

we don't.

"Don't feed the Pigeons principle" should be applied to people

It'd fix all our planet's problems. Power, transport space, food.

Government Proposition to remove pylons because public say they are ugly & spoil the views.

Don't put people in jail. Give 'em freedom. Just don't give 'em food for free. They will gradually disappear

Who in the world doesn't love people? Just us on this site.

Next generation, Next generation, Next generation, Next generation, Next generation, Next generation, Next generation, Next generation, Next generation, Next generation, Next generation, Next generation, Next generation

Old people. Little people. Stop making 'em. I said it when I was 4. We can love each other and have fun. Condom. I didn't like kisses or cuddles for old aunties. Some have died

The addiction is for making people. Another is for eating food. There are no other important addictions at all.

How about destroying unemployed people? That includes me. It makes sense. Money given to me for 'what I need to live on...' disturbs me when I'm not allowed to do work I can do. Input to me. No output. Fix everything. Let a person who can do things do it. I want a Revolution & War

I admit my error. There are plenty of processes for managing people. Failing exams (not me) or any other judgement.. not allowed to work... everyone must be the best of the best and get married & have kids. Must. We get scum level. Let people die. Before reaching death the sufferer might want to attack the prosecutor.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I can relate. In high school, there were a few acquaintances who would only bother talking to me when it was convenient (whenever their real "friends" weren't around). As soon as these people were around their cliques, they would discard me. Pricks. I was an idiot for trying to please these people back then.


----------

